# JDBC in Tomcat einbinden



## anp (26. Mai 2009)

Hi,

es gibt ja die Möglichkeit, Bibliotheken, die Tomcat verwendet, direkt in das lib-Verzeichnis vom Tomcat zu schieben. Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit (z.B. in der web.xml) zu definieren, dass die Bibliothek auch woanders, z.B. im Projektordner, liegt?

VG


----------



## kama (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
dazu gibt es war archive....

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## Noctarius (26. Mai 2009)

Webapp Libs liegen IMMER unter

tomcatroot/webapps/mywebapp/WEB-INF/lib/*


----------



## HLX (28. Mai 2009)

Du solltest dir allerdings überlegen, ob du die Treiber deines DBMS für jede Webanwendung separat zur Verfügung stellen möchtest. Das Tomcat-Lib-Verzeichnis ist für diesen Zweck eigentlich gut geeignet.


----------

